# Hardware Fehler, nur was?



## psycho_matic (17. Juni 2004)

hi,
hab ein großes problem:
wenn ich will windowsxp installieren kommt oft ein bluescreen, oder letztens ne fehlermeldung: fehler beim schreiben auf die hdd...

außerdem kann ich unter windows viele programme nicht installieren, da während dem installieren immer sachen wie etwa: fehler 1602 (beim installshield), an I/O error has occured, bad install media...

ich hab schon:

-verschiedene cd´s verwendet
-die hdd ein paar mal ausgetauscht
-die ram ausgetauscht

und setups auf die festplatte kopiert und von da probiert zu installieren.

please help.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2004)

Wenn der Austausch von HDs und CDs nicht viel gebracht hat und Ram auch nicht erfolgreich war, würde ich mal auf ein Fehler im Mainboard tippen.

Vermutlich im Bereich des IDE Controllers!


----------



## psycho_matic (17. Juni 2004)

ma schaun, hab auch schon daran gedacht, könnte es auch an der cpu liegen (athlonxp) ?

thx


----------

